
AsciiFlow - diagram & wireframe tool - rabble
http://asciiflow.com
======
jhickner
If you want something like this without leaving VIM, I recommend DrawIt. I use
it all the time: <http://www.vim.org/scripts/script.php?script_id=40>

It comes in handy when you need to diagram something in your code comments.

~~~
pointyhat
Awesome - thank you for posting that. Just what I've been after for years!

------
apgwoz
See also the discussion 51 days ago:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2651745>

~~~
rabble
I hadn't noticed the one before. It's tricky the way products and blog posts
get mixed together in HN. The former should have a longer lifetime of being
interesting. Also i assumed that it hadn't been posted because HN didn't kick
it back. I guess it didn't notice that the www and non www versions were the
same thing. It would have been nice to notice that.

~~~
apgwoz
Yeah, I see www.domain.com vs. domain.com show up a lot over time. It'd be
nice if this weren't the case, but, it's also sometimes nice to revisit things
months later.

------
Wilduck
Cool, but Emacs org-mode has really simple ASCII table creation that will auto
re-size columns for you.

[http://orgmode.org/manual/Built_002din-table-
editor.html#Bui...](http://orgmode.org/manual/Built_002din-table-
editor.html#Built_002din-table-editor)

------
gwern
Ah, I see. It's like emacs' artist-mode.

~~~
xyzzyz
Yeah. but emacs' artist-mode has a lot more features, like drawing more
shapes, filling, copying/pasting, spraying...

------
cmer
Reminds me of TheDraw! :) <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/TheDraw>

~~~
spydum
TheDraw was one of my favorite ascii art editors! Earned several months of BBS
access by doing custom menus and stuff back when I was a kid

------
mattadams
The combination of Emacs' artist-mode + <http://ditaa.sourceforge.net/>
renders a fairly nice diagram. Useful if you want to store as ASCII but render
something that "everyone else" will want to look at. org-mode can use it, too.

------
i2o
Looks to be over quota on Google App Engine. Can we call this the HN Effect?
:)

~~~
danbarker
seems to be working again now

------
palish
Wow. I can't imagine why anyone would want to deploy using App Engine...
_"This Google App Engine application is temporarily over its serving quota.
Please try again later."_

~~~
bane
I suppose they could just pay for more quota, like every other hosting
service.

------
siphr
Just what I always wanted. Hats off to you sir. My code documentation is going
to get a makeover.

------
thorwawy99
very well done. i think i saw this a few months ago and had problems using it.
good progress. bookmarked for future use. thanks

------
hm2k
Seen this before (on here I think), but it's an incredibly useful tool.

------
ahmetalpbalkan
Apparently now they hit the App Engine quota. Y U NO HOST YOURSELF? i want to
say.

